

In switch, cable operators want to go "a la carte" - pwg
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/09/27/us-cable-idUSTRE78Q6EE20110927

======
esdweb
Ha! I love it. The Internet TV enthusiast's revenge. Cable companies seeing
their hold on viewers/subscribers falling to Roku and Hula. Of course, they
are so hidebound in their profitory mindset that they won't let the a la carte
method go cheap. They'll make it ridiculously expensive per channel, and thus
lose the customer to the Internet anyway. If they were really smart, they'd
figure out how to adapt and adopt the Netflix method. You can have that DVD
forever for a modest price (remember late fees at the video store)? But you
won't get the next one until you return the one you have. Maybe cable could go
American Chinese a la Netflix: 2 from column A and 1 from column B, but you
can't watch any other channels until you are finished with those in a 24-hr
period. Well, just a thought.

------
zoowar
They just did the math and realized they can gorge consumers better with a la
carte programming.

